# Flower ID help



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

False sunflower Heliopsis helianthoides ?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

we grew that I think. The seeds are super tiny, expensive, come in a tiny little vial. There are several varieties. Very pretty flowers.


----------



## Karen of NH (Jan 30, 2014)

Jerusalem artichoke (Helianthus tuberosus), also called sunroot, sunchoke, earth apple or topinambour, is a species of sunflower native to eastern North America. But need to see the leaves for positive ID.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Could be narrow leafed sunflower, Helianthus angustifloius L. Can't see the leaves. Narrow leafed sunflower is a perennial, up to 2 m. tall with a single stem that is often multi branched in the upper half. It grows in moist, shady places or open depressions, along ditches, etc. I think it's also called swamp sunflower around here. Ref: Wildflowers of the Southeastern United States, pgs, 214-215.


----------

